# Kreg Pocket Hole Jigs



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting into pocket hole joinery and I am wondering what Kreg jig to get. There seems to be so many. My main focus will be to make face frames for cabinets. I can't decide between the K4 and the R3. There are quite a few others that I would consider, I am just baffled by all of the choices. Any advice from experienced pocket holers would be appreciated.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently bought the K4 master kit with extras like the clamp, etc.
I am happy with it. 
I am not a pro, but I do know a few who are who use the Kreg a lot and they like them.
Kreg makes good quality stuff and I don't think you would be disappointed.
I have a friend who bought the HF jig and he wishes he had bought the Kreg.


----------



## CincyRW (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the K4 and I really like it. You can use the K4 like an R3 (portable - clamp on where you need it) but not the other way around. I see the K4 as being more of a "bench tool". It seems like the advantage of the R3 would be to repair furniture you cant disassemble or drag into you shop. I really dont plan on doing any of that so the K4 is great for me.

I'm right in the middle of making some built in bookshelves for our little home office and using the K4. Its working very well. The pocket holes and the jointery are one of the easier parts of the entire project.

I'd highly recommend also picking up their right angle clamp (a pin on one side fits in the pocket hole you just made and a flat surface grips the perpendicular surface) if you plan on making "boxes" of any sort. This thing is worth its weight in gold and makes assembly pretty easy.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

I would agree with CincyRW. The right angle clamp is a great add-on.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had the Kregg K3 and now use the K5. Both give excellent results but the K5 is a little handier to use. Strongly suggest getting the Sommerfelds Cabinet Maker Router Bit set to go with these if you are getting into making cabinets. See 



 for a good demonstration.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought the Master Kit at a wood show when they first hit the general market. It's closer the the K4 style, I guess. because I bought the master kit they gave me a steele plate with a keyhole for clamp. I've put both on work boards that I hang on the wall till I need them and set on the table to use them.
I'll take some pics tonight and show you my set up. I've been using it for about 14 years now and once you get one you'll find that you'll use it on most all projects as well as repairs. The kit that I've got also has the single guide for hard to get to places, use it a lot too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

R3 is fine for occasional use or for needing portable. If you are going to be using a similar setup repeatedly, I'd recommend the newer K5 over the K4, though either of those two systems would work well.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like and use this one ^.

Kreg has a new DIY Project Kit with the K3, shelf pin jig, and saw guide
and is 50.00 less than the K4.










Here's another choice ^, as if you needed another one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It depends on how you prefer to drill the holes - horizontally or vertically. If you want your board clamped flat to a workbench, all you need is the Kreg Jr. kit.
If you prefer to have the workpiece on end, get one of the bigger kits.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I really like the K4. I made an all-in-one for it - mounted it on top of a box with risers for side support, with a drawer and dividers for various screws, plugs, accessories, etc. I like the stability and convenience/repeatability of the mounted jig, although I did get the kit that comes with a "standalone" drill guide that can be clamped to a board.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure which model I have, but I don't use it much so if you want to borrow it you are welcome to. See what you like/don't like. Its one of the "Master Kits" but its older, so not as complete.

Its this one

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mCDVFLFtPNtdGcbibEopzqA.jpg


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got the K4 master and the jr, I think - it has one hole. I use the Kreg bit sometimes if going perpendicular - the shoulder provides great clamp strength. The master kit with the bench jig and vacuum attachment is great - very easy to locate for the holes and the vacuum attachment works very well. I highly recommend it if you're going the pocket hole route. I will say that in hardwoods close to the edge/end, drill a pilot hole - I've cracked a few boards (oak) that I didn't predrill.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't waste your money on the el cheapo models. I bought a cheap one from HD and was not very happy. Ended up getting a K-4 and have been thrilled.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I have been thinking about getting into pocket hole joinery and I am wondering what Kreg jig to get. There seems to be so many. My main focus will be to make face frames for cabinets. I can t decide between the K4 and the R3. There are quite a few others that I would consider, I am just baffled by all of the choices. Any advice from experienced pocket holers would be appreciated.
> 
> - bondogaposis


I suggest you get the one with the handle on the operator's side. reaching over or around the cabinet carcases to clamp the workpiece is a pain. I had to get my wife to operate the clamp so I could keep from scraping my arm (I am on blood thinners).

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the K4 and used the check out of it making all the cabinets in my shop and other projects.

I recently got the micro pocket guide and have used it to make drawers from 1/2" plywood. You have to be real careful not to over drive the screws.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Or, buy the one with the clamp on the opposite side and modify it as I did. Man that thing works great.

http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/DIY%20Projects/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/MyKregPocketHoleJigDemo.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

Makes a good pecan cracker also. 

http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/DIY%20Projects/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/2013-12-11214259.mp4.html?sort=3&o=4

More photos here…
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/DIY%20Projects/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/MTH_2862.jpg


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I really love the air piston setup.

Where can I get those parts to make one?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I really love the air piston setup.
> 
> Where can I get those parts to make one?
> 
> - sawdustjunkie


http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/blog/38529


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I picked up that two holer in the gray plastic box. It's not the greatest thing in the world but for what little I 've used it, it's okay. Just not a fan of pocket holes. I'm going to have to buy one of their vise grip clamps as it tends to drift using any of my other clamps. To me pocket holes just seem like a cheap, fast, shortcut. But that's just me, glad they work for others.


----------



## SL77 (Jan 11, 2015)

> Or, buy the one with the clamp on the opposite side and modify it as I did. Man that thing works great.
> 
> http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/DIY%20Projects/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/MyKregPocketHoleJigDemo.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> ...


HA! That cracks me up!


----------



## Kitestir (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a k4 and have been very happy with it. Clamps are a great addition,


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one of the first set-ups, I think it might be the K-2 or 3, then I bought a K-4 because it has a vacuum port which is really worth it, then I bought the k-5 this fall. It is awesome…..I understand it was distributed in europe for years, it was just called something else. I tried on ebay to get, but was unsuccessful. It is very handy with the handle it the back….I would recommend it. Then someday, buy or build yourself an asssembly table…..it ia awesome too!
Mike


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the k4 and use it for your applications. Been using it about 5 years now. I like it but would recommend that you get the clamps to hold pieces flat as you drill an the the 90 degree clamp. I don't have them, and sometimes my joints slip a little in assembly. I get around this usually by clamping to the table, but that solution is a lot less fun than just snapping a spiffy clamp on. For my use this system does everything you would really want to use a pocket hole for.


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have the R3 jig. I bought it a few years ago before I started getting more serious about woodworking. It's good and has worked well for me, but I definitely recommend spending the extra $ for the K4. You'll save yourself a lot more time and energy with the K4 system. The R3 is geared more for quick and easy mobility to move from job to job. If you're just using it in your shop and that's where it'll stay, bolt a K4 to your workbench and get to drilling!


----------

